# Advice please door to door delivery of parcel to Javea



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Please can anyone advise a reliable and reasonably priced carrier to collect a large parcel (weight 30kg) from my daughters house in Ipswich, and deliver to my home in Javea.
Thank you


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I've used 'we deliver the world/fastlane' 

International Courier Services | Fast Lane International Couriers

Probably the cheapest.

I've also used these. DPD ( deutscher paket dienst ) 

Never had any problems with either.
DPD (UK) - Express parcel delivery - Next day UK, European and international parcel delivery services.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

fergie said:


> Please can anyone advise a reliable and reasonably priced carrier to collect a large parcel (weight 30kg) from my daughters house in Ipswich, and deliver to my home in Javea.
> Thank you


I've used Ecoparcel.eu three times in the last 2 years, with no problems. I found them to be very cheap. I was in the UK when they collected, and it was collected by Parcelforce, yet it was half the price. They quote 7 days delivery but its normally 6. I will definitely use them again.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

CapnBilly said:


> I've used Ecoparcel.eu three times in the last 2 years, with no problems. I found them to be very cheap. I was in the UK when they collected, and it was collected by Parcelforce, yet it was half the price. They quote 7 days delivery but its normally 6. I will definitely use them again.


Thank you, I googled this company and they seem to be the most reasonable, so I have placed an order with them to collect and deliver.
Please could you advise me, do they normally collect the next Day--if I placed the order and payed online at 2.30 ish! today?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

fergie said:


> Thank you, I googled this company and they seem to be the most reasonable, so I have placed an order with them to collect and deliver.
> Please could you advise me, do they normally collect the next Day--if I placed the order and payed online at 2.30 ish! today?


I think you have to order before 12pm (CET) for collection the next day, so ordering today at 2.30pm will be collected on wednesday


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

You could try contacting Nidd Transport (Ripon), they have regular runs from the Uk to Javea.


----------

